# Wood burning stove



## RWilk10 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just acquired a King Stove and Range Corona 180a from my mother which it was her grandmothers (My Great Grandmother). My question is, what do I have? When is this stove dated back to, what's is value etc. Thanks for any advise.


----------

